# Need a Laugh "Get cha money right"



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

This is a classic but some of you may not know of it.
I've seen it several times but still laugh. I just like the first few seconds.Priceless


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

love it!--Getcha Money Right

the song sucked

Who is Heff?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Heres a link to Heff!! A real show stopper!!

heff pedigree


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RPBK806 said:


> Heres a link to Heff!! A real show stopper!!
> 
> heff pedigree


I can't tell if it's just the pic but his feet look a little easty westy, cute though.

Dude the video was pretty funny "It is what it is-getcha money right"
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

The guy just throws out alotta big names...he could be really working with that blood or he could just be runnin at the mouth...I dunno...that rapper does suck though...big guy little voice...lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I personally love WCBP... their kennel is a pig part of what went into my personal dogs.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

paco...lil ro...heff...

come get cho dogs when you got cho money...lol...


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I personally love WCBP... their kennel is a pig part of what went into my personal dogs.


I agree great dogs!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

wddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd heck. Paul wall must have influenced the south greatly..smh


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

If you go to produced under the females page... Peaches is Indigos momma's momma... She's labeled RN Gotti x Alexis. The dog labelled Peaches x Bo is Indigos mommas belly mate

does that blabber make sense?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RPBK806 said:


> The guy just throws out alotta big names...he could be really working with that blood or he could just be runnin at the mouth...I dunno...that rapper does suck though...big guy little voice...lol


:rofl::rofl:yea that little voice was too much.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> If you go to produced under the females page... Peaches is Indigos momma's momma... She's labeled RN Gotti x Alexis. The dog labelled Peaches x Bo is Indigos mommas belly mate
> 
> does that blabber make sense?


Nice! I'd like to see a picture of Indigo other than the one in your sig i mean...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> wddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd heck. Paul wall must have influenced the south greatly..smh


sadly.......yes :rain:

lol when they laugh in the video they all do it like dr. evil lmao

so.... there parents should be sterilized..just a thought.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

sorry puter did a double post.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh, ya, that's a classic. Love that video.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

I knew exactly what this was looking at the title....man that cracks me up and puts tears in my eyes.
- Sara


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Is this for really real though, are there seriously ppl out there like that existing?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Is this for really real though, are there seriously ppl out there like that existing?


I'm affraid they are my friend!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> I'm affraid they are my friend!


Sweeet! LoL, that's how I'm greeting my next client - sure that'll go over well in construction since we all know how that business is  *tee*hee*


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

they live up north too!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

That video was pretty funny but seriously how old was that one guy 14 LOL his voice had me trippin for a sec


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Apparently Lil Blaze is a musician.






not my kind of stuff but...hey I aint hating the grind.
Hopefully he has a fall back career.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Apparently Lil Blaze is a musician.
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> ...


The Music Industry has gone down hill. I hate todays music.


----------

